
Food Banks Are Overrun - StandardFuture
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/08/business/economy/coronavirus-food-banks.html
======
vanniv
Her, you outlaw the economy, lock people in their houses, and intentionally
cause a food shortage by forcing farmers to destroy their crop instead of
selling it to the market, and you're surprised to find that people are
starving?

Of course food banks are overrun. Of course there's no food to be had.

That was the point

~~~
luigy
.

